# My "Restified" 1969 Bolens 1225 (in winter gear)



## Cakes

Here are a few pics of my "restified" (restored + modified) 1969 Bolens 1225 tractor. I say "restified" because I have replaced the original 12HP Wisconsin TRA-12D engine with a 18HP B&S Vanguard V-Twin. I also removed the hydraulic lift and replaced it with a linear actuator. Everything on the tractor was removed, sanded down, primed, painted, and some parts clear (no clear on brown). All bolts were replaced, I had to replace the rear axles and replaced the oil seals (bearings were checked). I got the 38" Snowcaster for FREE (yes, FREE..) and it was completely disassembeled and painted/rebuilt. I am about 95% done with the tractor. I have an original seat pan that needs a small amount of welding and then a new seat cover. I need to either fix/find a new ammeter or replace with volt meter (I am looking for an analog tach to go in the dash too), I have a few more decals coming in. Also if you noticed I do not have a chute adjustment setup (besides about 8" of rod coming out). I have a power window motor coming to me and I am going to use that to operate the chute. If you noticed on the dash there are (2) DPDT Center Off Momentaty ON switches. One is for the linear actuator (Up/Down) and the other is for the chute adjustment (Left/Right) I also have a snowplow that I plan on restoring and if I can find another actuator I will use that for the left and right angling. I modified the snowblower by using a larger (i.e. more teeth) drive sprocket to speed up the auger by about 7%. I plan on testing the change and maybe even going with a larger drive sprocket to increase the snow throwing capability. If anyone has any questions or comments about the tractor please do not hesitate to ask. Thanks for viewing.

<img src="">


<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0019.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0020.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0021.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0022.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0023.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0024.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0025.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0026.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0019.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak

Hello Cakes and welcome to Tractor Forum! Yowwwwwshaaa! That is one sweet and sharp looking Bolens! :thumbsup: Outstanding job on a great looking restoration! :cheers: You do real nice work. Looks too nice to put to work but I am sure you will enjoy the fruits of your labor and put that beast to work if you haven't already. Nice touch on the steering wheel. Is that a leather wrap?


----------



## Live Oak

Oh, by the way Cakes. I did a little nip and tuck editing on your post to make the pictures display your impressive work for all to see. :winky:


----------



## Cakes

Thank you for "hot linking" those pics for me in the post. Actually the steering wheel is just done with black electrical tape but before I taped it I took and old shoe lace (yes, shoe lace) and spirled it around. It really helps in the winter when wearing heavy gloves. 

Here are some more pics of under the hood, the dash, and linear actuator.

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0028.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0029.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0030.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0031.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0032.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0033.jpg">

<img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/Cakes12/Bolens%201225/103_0034.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak

How do you like the Vanguard V Twin performance?


----------



## Cakes

The difference between the original Wisconsin TRA-12D and the Vanguard V-Twin is like night-and-day (sorta like carburated vs. fuel injection) The TRA-12D got the job done and would work all day long at full throttle without a sweat but the new Vaguard seems to have much more power, starts much easier, and is definately a lot smoother. There are only (2) downsides to doing what I did. (1) I do not know if this is true or not but it seems as though the front end is lighter now with the Vanguard (I do not know if it weighs less than the Wisconsin) and (2) I wish I would have went with the 23 HP version. Not that is has all that much more power but the fact that it fit so well with very little modification wishes I would have went for more. Maybe someday.


----------



## chrpmaster

I second Randy's welcome and his Yowwwwwshaaa! That is a beautiful restoration. 

I have your tractors smaller brother, a model 600, that has served me well for many years pulling stuff and plowing snow. Now the engine is getting in bad shape and currently is not running. I hate to scrap it but it will take quite a bit of work to get it back in service. I really need to replace the engine and deal with the rust on portions of it. 

Remembering how heavy that blade is lifting it manualy got me curious about the actuator you have on yours. Could you share some details about the one you have (length, weight capacity etc) plus info on the switches you have. I like how small they are. Where did you get them and what should I plan on spending for them?

Again welcome to the Tractor Forum and keep posting other restoration pics.

Andy


----------



## Cakes

Thanks for the compliments. The actuator I chose/found (ebay) worked really well for me. It is a 4" stroke version so I lost some stroke when compared to the original hydraulic cylinder (5"). The actuator is made by Thomson. It is an Electrak 10 model. It can lift 1000+ lbs. The problem is it is very slow but I have learned to deal with it. I cna literally bury the snowplow (when installed) and it will easily lift it out allowing me the ability to really stack snow. The switches are Double Pole Double Throw Center off Momentaty on (NAPA P/N RS1098). They are about $10/each. The wiring is very simple. As far as the mouting goes, I simply drilled a 1/2" hole in the center of the original bracket on the tube. The front gets attached to the original hole. Since your tractor came with manual lift I am not 100% sure if it has the bracket I am speaking of but I so not see why something could not be fabricated to work. If you have any other questions or would like any additional pics please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## oronwan

Great looking tractor, a real nice job. I am new to this I also have a 1225 with a weak engine I would love to try to adapt a engine like you have, the output shaft on the tra 12d is 1.125 dia. and as far as I know the shaft on the briggs is 1 inch did you have to buy new pullys or could you adapt. Again Great looking job.


----------



## Cakes

Thanks for the compliments. Most of the 23HP or less Vanguards do in fact have a 1" crank. I found a 1-1/8" x 4" (slightly longer than original). I have the model number is 356447-0087. Honestly, if you were going to do a repower with this engine I would look into using the 23HP version as it is the same exact size externally but has some more power. Again, I would only do if it if you felt everything else was up to snuff (i.e. hydro and rear) If you do decide to do the swap and want some more detailed information please do not hesitate to ask. [email protected].


----------

